# I keep testing as an ESFP.



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Lately, and on the function test twice. What's a good way to tell if you're a sensor? I can relate to both. =/


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Perhaps observing your responses to things might help you. I put this up for the very fact that I find it hard to find my dominant functions just by reading descriptions http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...eferences-personal-responses-photographs.html

Sorry I could not be of more help- Im about to head out. I'm sure Grey will come and save the day  a very helpful individual, she is.


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

N and S are really hard to distinguish between . . .

Are you especially bad or good at math? Bad indicating sensing and good indicating intuition?
Yeeah idk . . .

Grasping at straws here, but does this sound like you?
Shown a half-full glass of water . . .
*"ESFP* -- There's a glass of water--you know, it's healthy to drink a lot of water, why, I remember when I was growing up that . . ."
I know it's kind of silly but I have an ESFP friend who is just like this and that's sort of how she starts all her conversations. And for ENFP it said:
*"ENFP* -- Whooee! Water fight!"
I don't know if you be able to use this to help identify your type but I found these descriptions of "Type Humor" to be relatively accurate.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Firstly, if you can relate to the two descriptions equally, have you thought of why? ESFPs and ENFPs can be very different under the surface, and if your relation to some of the characteristics of either type is situational, you may want to consider your motivations instead. Can you post your exact amounts on the functions test? It may be a good indicator if your Se and Ne are close together.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> Firstly, if you can relate to the two descriptions equally, have you thought of why? ESFPs and ENFPs can be very different under the surface, and if your relation to some of the characteristics of either type is situational, you may want to consider your motivations instead. Can you post your exact amounts on the functions test? It may be a good indicator if your Se and Ne are close together.


Last week:

*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*
extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************************** (40.1)
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.7)
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************ (36.7)
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************* (21.5)
Extraverted Thinking (Te) ************ (12.3)
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************* (25.7)
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************************** (34.9)
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************** (44.1)

Result: ESFP

Others to consider: ISFP, ENFP.

First time











*Your Possible Type Code*
According to the traditional sorting method of finding the most-used functional pairs (such as Fi-Ne), your type might be:
Possible result: ESFP

*Your Most-Used Processes*
Based on your response, these are your top three cognitive processes in us *Fi* : Evaluating; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for.
 *Si* : Reviewing past experiences; 'what is' evoking 'what was'; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been.
 *Fe* : Connecting; considering others and the group—organizing to meet their needs and honor their values and feelings; maintaining societal, organizational, or group values; adjusting and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, it appears your results are fairly consistent, with some variation. Have you considered ISFP or ISFJ instead of ENFP? It doesn't seem very likely that you are, if you agree with the functional assessment.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> Are you especially bad or good at math? Bad indicating sensing and good indicating intuition?
> Yeeah idk . . .


Wow . . . does this make me Intuitive then, because I was good at math when I was in school?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> Well, it appears your results are fairly consistent, with some variation. Have you considered ISFP or ISFJ instead of ENFP? It doesn't seem very likely that you are, if you agree with the functional assessment.


ISFP seems very similar, I'm always mixed between INFP, ENFP, ISFP, and ESFP. =/


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, I'll ask again, as I did in Ventrilo - how solid are you on your knowledge of functions?


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

i wouldnt worry about it, my N and S are almost equal but i have more of a preference for N. In any case the tests are just guidelines. Maybe you should earn more about those individual functions Grey's talking about. Maybe understanding your personal cognitive orders would be more useful?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> Well, I'll ask again, as I did in Ventrilo - how solid are you on your knowledge of functions?


I don't have much, i'm not sure which applies to which. Type wise. I know for example Se means Extroverted Sensing, and Si means Introverted Sensing. I will try to learn today. I know that, both INFP, and ENFP have Te. But I wouldn't know how to apply them to myself. I don't know my cognitive functions, or is it more simple than you think?

Again I took it, just for more of an understanding. I got ESFP as a result again.

extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************* (37.9)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************** (22.7)
limited usee
xtraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************* (33.8)
good us
eintroverted Intuiting (Ni) *************************** (27.7)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ***************** (17.5)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************** (27.7)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************************** (30.9)
good use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ****************************************** (42)
excellent use

I will bold what I relate to.

extraverted Sensing (Se) Notice sensory data in the environment. Trust your instincts and take action relevant to the moment and current context.

*introverted Sensing (Si) Recall tangible data and experiences. Stabilize a situation by comparing it to what is expected, known and reliable.*

extraverted Intuiting (Ne) Notice abstract patterns as they emerge. Shift a situation's dynamics and explore imaginative potential possibilities. 

*introverted Intuiting (Ni) Receive "ah-ha" insights and realizations. Persue a greater level of awareness to transform who you are and how you think.



*extraverted Thinking (Te) Follow steps, points and time tables. Create structure, reason by measures and evidence, and implement complex plans. 

*introverted Thinking (Ti) Adhere to definitions and impersonal principles. Analyze a problem using a framework, and find an angle or leverage by which to solve it. *

extraverted Feeling (Fe) Honor others' needs and preferences. Connect with people by sharing values and taking on their needs as yours. 

*introverted Feeling (Fi) Adhere to personal beliefs about what's important. Evalute situations and choose what you believe is congruent with your personal identity.

*These come about as if I could be INFJ, or ISFJ.

*
I am going to go with ISFJ, any dissaprovals? XD*


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Wow . . . does this make me Intuitive then, because I was good at math when I was in school?


Yeah I was stereotyping, my apologies . . .I know it's not totaly true though, that's why I tried to say _especially_ good at math. Like it comes super naturally . . . not trying to offend but most of the people I know who are like 3 yeas above in math are Ns but . . . Anyway I'm sorry I wrote it I wasn't trying to offend anyone and if I was smart I would have forseen this response. It was a sloppy indicator unthought out on my part. I know for a fact that there are exceptions me and my sister for example aren't great at math and are both Ns so yeah.
edit: when I reread that it sounded sort of like I wasn't making a legit apology, so just to clarify, I'm sorry.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

No disapprovals on my end; I think ISFJ fits just fine. Do you not identify with Fe, though?


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah I agrees. I mean I don't know you very well and I usually just type on observation but I think ISFJ certainly seems very possible  And if it's the one you identify with most that says alot as well.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> No disapprovals on my end; I think ISFJ fits just fine. Do you not identify with Fe, though?


What would that change though? ISFP? If you are doubting my J, I did write the results into a table then calculate form there.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

According to your score in the Big 5 test. I would say you are a J


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It's not as simple as deciding if you're a J or P. Since ISFPs use Fi-Se and ISFJs Fe-Si, which do you identify with more?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> It's not as simple as deciding if you're a J or P. Since ISFPs use Fi-Se and ISFJs Fe-Si, which do you identify with more?


I can relate to both Fe and Fi, but I guess I do actually identfy more with Fe, a lot and yes also to Si. If Fe means to express your feelings more easily.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Fe has more to do with feeling expressed outward than inward, yes. Although many attribute Fi to strong opinions and ideals (inner value system, often finding itself applied to the outer world), Fe is very much the same. The difference is, however, that Fe does not consider 'I' first, but the first impulse is 'others', and those considered important. Many people feel that they are kind and always think of others first, but you have to observe your first impulse and go from there. I try to consider others when making decisions, for example, but my first impulse is always to do what I find logical and most beneficial for I alone.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Grey said:


> Fe has more to do with feeling expressed outward than inward, yes. Although many attribute Fi to strong opinions and ideals (inner value system, often finding itself applied to the outer world), Fe is very much the same. The difference is, however, that Fe does not consider 'I' first, but the first impulse is 'others', and those considered important. Many people feel that they are kind and always think of others first, but you have to observe your first impulse and go from there. I try to consider others when making decisions, for example, but my first impulse is always to do what I find logical and most beneficial for I alone.


Fe, does sounds a lot like me then, if that is what you are explaining. Thanks for all your help Grey, unless you have something else to add. roud:


----------

